# Wing Chun in San Diego??



## LuckyKBoxer (Mar 4, 2011)

hey all, I have been training in various martial arts for the last 18 years.
I recently had the Wing Chun Compendium books recommended to me, and purchased them and have really enjoyed them.
I want to pursue the art further and get some first hand experience with a quality instructor.
Are there any recommendations for anyone in or fairly close to Oceanside California, in San Diego County?
Thanks.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 4, 2011)

Go to Google and enter Wing Chun in San Diego California and se what pops up.  There are a few to be sure.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 4, 2011)

I know there is at least one there, when I was in San Diego I looked in teh phone book and I believe I found a couple... that or it could have been exactly what zepedawingchun just told you to do... maybe I found them form a web search, don't remember, that was about 5 months ago... but I think it might have been the phone book.

It also seems to me it may have been somewhere around Mission Blvd, but I cant be even 50% sure on that, I was not really looking for MA schools to go to, I had no time, I was just looking for future reference


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions, I was hoping for some firsthand recommendations.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 4, 2011)

Sifu Michael Casey is a couple of hours away from you in Santa Monica.
He is a student of Emin Boztepe. Do a goole search under the spelling Wing Tzun.

www.ebmas.net


----------



## DaveMcKinnon (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi

I teach Wing Chun in San Diego.  We train up to 4 nights a week and have a great group.  

the site is: http://www.centerlinecombatarts.com/ 

[h=4]San Diego Wing Chun Training:[/h] 

Close Range Combat (Dirty Boxing) & Trapping Skills
Complete Chinese Boxing System (Punching, Kicking, Elbows, Knees, Clinching, Throwing)
Wing Chun offers a system with power, structure, mobility and functionality
Whole system taught in a straightforward method with a easy to follow progression toward mastery
Learn conceptual skills, not flowery techniques
Call me if you are interested.


----------



## Kungfufighter (Dec 23, 2011)

You can check out Pete Roberts. He teaches at the Jing Institute of Martial Arts in Carmel Valley (www.sdtaichi.com), and I believe he also holds classes in his garage. He learned his WC from Rene Ng, a disciple of the famous Ho Kam Ming. Pete is a solid WC person and also is reputed to be an excellent teacher. Definitely worth checking out. Good luck.


----------

